# Great deal on Cypress Pointe on eBay



## Redrosesix (Nov 12, 2009)

The listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/3BR-Cypress-Pointe-Resort-Timeshare-Florida_W0QQitemZ370286359786QQcmdZViewItemQQptZTimeshares?hash=item5636c974ea

I'm tempted, but I have to buy Christmas presents. 

BTW, I used the same closing company when I picked up my week at CPR.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 12, 2009)

If I didn't own so many already, I would put in a bid, but my wife would divorce me.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 12, 2009)

*The Cypress Pointe Bargains Keep On A-Coming.*




Redrosesix said:


>


eBay also has a Floating Emerald 3BR lock-off unit at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas offered at an opening bid of $97. 

Click here for that.

The opening bid amount is $1*,*828 less than we paid for our eBay Grande Villas Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off in 2003. 

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Redrosesix (Nov 12, 2009)

I think the lucky winner will be somebody who can take advantage of the fact that the rest of us are distracted by the upcoming holidays -- that's how I got my deal on CPR (it was pretty close to July 4th).

Hoping it goes to a TUG member.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 26, 2009)

*$1 -- Again.*

People kicking themselves for losing out on that $1 eBay Floating Diamond 3BR Cypress Pointe timeshare now have a shot at another 1 just like that -- for the next 5 days. 

Click here for that. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  It's not ours.  We are not selling any of our timeshares.  Plus, our Cypress Pointe deed is not every-year, only EEY -- not that there's anything wrong with EEY for those who like it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jsabatini (Nov 29, 2009)

I purchased one for 1$ on Ebay about 4 weeks ago & yesterday I recieved a packet from VRI with my account number & alot of other info. I have been very surprised at how easy the process has been, Now all we have to do is choose a week.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2009)

Great vacation resort for a super price.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 29, 2009)

I am looking at this , but am confused as usual.

Is this a Diamond resort management or VRI management?  

If you do lock off, what is the size and set up of the lock off unit?

We like to go to Orlando for the Arnold Palmer Invitational which is in late March (spring break) so this might be a good choice for us.  

What are some pros and cons of the resort.


----------



## jsabatini (Nov 29, 2009)

From what I understand VRI is the management for the operations of the resort. You make your reservation through them & pay your maintenance fee through them. Diamond is the developer of record which means they can sell units and they try to get owners to convert from deeded weeks to a points system that alllows you to stay at many Diamond Resorts. For us we have chosen to stay on a weeks basis & use our week at the resort for the forseeable future.

If you do a search on this BBS you will find many posts from John Chase, who is the president of the HOA, Stu Shwartz, who is the treasurer & Alan Cole, who is a long time owner. They have a wealth of knowledge about the resort & in addition to the size & location of the resort were instrumental in my purchase.

John


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 29, 2009)

rapmarks said:


> Is this a Diamond resort management or VRI management?



It is managed by VRI. On site sales and the affiliation with THE Club are through  DRI.  We also have a portion of weeks that are in the DRI Trust and available to members of the Trust. 



rapmarks said:


> If you do lock off, what is the size and set up of the lock off unit?



You can lock off the 2 bedroom side and the 1 bedroom side of the deeded, 3 bedroom unit. Also as an owner you can choose to split your week into uses of 3 and 4 days rather than the full seven days for the full 3 bedroom or tthe 2/2 bedroom sides.  Extremely flexible for a weeks based timeshare - no points or Club membership required. Also all ownerships are float time so you get to choose your use period(s) every use year. For deposit with RCI/SFX/II or other exchange the 2 or 3 bedroom unit can be used. The 1 bedroom, since it lacks a full kitchen, cannot be used for deposit.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 30, 2009)

Is there some way I can find out what the one bedroom is like?  I am interested in how comfortable we would be for a week in it.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 30, 2009)

*Phase One 1BR Lock-Off "B" Unit.*



rapmarks said:


> Is there some way I can find out what the one bedroom is like?






-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks Alan, I see that I would not be happy there for one week, just a bed and bath, no kitchen or living quarters.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 30, 2009)

*Phase One Renovations Were Done After Diagram Was Drawn.*




rapmarks said:


> I would not be happy there for one week, just a bed and bath, no kitchen or living quarters.


Micro-kitchen has been (or maybe is being) added -- mini-fridge, microwave, Mr. Coffee, toaster, minimal dinnerware, etc. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We have never stayed in a Phase One 1BR "B" unit -- not before renovations & not after renovations.  Maybe some day.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 30, 2009)

*Maybe You Would Prefer A Lock-Off "B" Unit Over At Phase Two.*



rapmarks said:


> I would not be happy there for one week, just a bed and bath, no kitchen or living quarters.






-- hotliniked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, that looks a lot better.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 2, 2009)

*Snagged !*




AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for that.


It sold for 1 buck. 

Outstanding bargain, even in these major serious buyer's market times. 

I hope somebody on TUG snagged it. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  It wasn't us.  We're standing pat with the timeshares we've already got. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 17, 2009)

Cypress Pointe is a beautiful resort only a 1/2 mile from the Disney entrance. I love that the pool is heated and swimmable year-round (about 82 degrees). I do not think the 1-bdrm should be called that though....it is a studio and there is no door for the bathoom. I've stayed there 3 times, always as a 3 bdrm unit, and I made sure I didn't get stuck with the "1 brdm" part of the unit. Otherwise, a wonderful place to own at.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 17, 2009)

*End of the open door policy*



friedshrimp said:


> Cypress Pointe is a beautiful resort only a 1/2 mile from the Disney entrance. I love that the pool is heated and swimmable year-round (about 82 degrees). I do not think the 1-bdrm should be called that though....it is a studio and there is no door for the bathoom. I've stayed there 3 times, always as a 3 bdrm unit, and I made sure I didn't get stuck with the "1 brdm" part of the unit. Otherwise, a wonderful place to own at.



After almost 16 years those infamous "european" style (thats actually what the sales people used to say they were) doorless master bath areas will be gone soon. Starting on January 4, 2010 every unit is getting all new tile flooring, plumbing fixtures, built in cabinetry and granite counter tops in the kitchens and baths (except the 2nd, hallway bathroom witch will keep tile walls) and DOORS ON BOTH MASTER BEDROOM BATHROOM/TOILET areas! 

We have yet to find out what "european" style the open access design was from as even those guests from Europe usually ask why there are no doors! It will be so nice not to have the complaints about those open areas for much longer that marred an otherwise beautiful unit design.


----------

